# Info on The Minutemen 22 Air Rifle



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Just picked a super nice looking air rifle with box, original instruction manual, cleaning rod and 2 tins of dome pellet in a trade. Any info on any collectors value be helpful, please PM.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Just picked a super nice looking air rifle with box, original instruction manual, cleaning rod and 2 tins of dome pellet in a trade. Any info on any collectors value be helpful, please PM.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


here is one



http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=192636747


----------

